# Ventilating a canopy.



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a 19" W x 74" L x 5" H canopy on a 125 gal and I get condensation by the lights and front of canopy. My question is how can I minimize the water from collecting on the canopy?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The usual suggestion is to add vents to wood canopies; many people use circular ones as they seem less obtrusive. One on either end of the short side and one or two on either the back or top.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you have covers fitted to the top of the rank as these stop condensation


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

The back is open. No glass tops on the tank. Hole saw to make holes I'm guessing. Do you guys use fans on your canopies?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

CSchmidt said:


> The back is open. No glass tops on the tank.


Why no glass tops? That will make a big difference with preventing condensation and damage to the canopy, not to mention evaporation.

If you want to save money use clear polycarbonate roofing panel. They're about $12 from HD for a 12' by 26" sheet. Easy to cut and with a canopy you won't even see it.

It's still a good idea to ventilate the canopy but if you cover the tank with glass or the roofing panel, you won't be managing as big a problem.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey thanks everyone i'll look into all your suggestions.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

So I took your advice zimmy and bought the polycarbonate roofing panels. They did the job but I'm getting some water on the edges of my cabinet. Is there any way of making them water tight?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

CSchmidt said:


> So I took your advice zimmy and bought the polycarbonate roofing panels. They did the job but I'm getting some water on the edges of my cabinet. Is there any way of making them water tight?


There is a way to make them more water tight. Lowes carries a foam strip that is shaped to conform to the ridges of the panels. I bought some when I picked up the panels but never used it.

Can you post a photo of how you set up the panels on top of your tank?


----------



## dusanmal (Jan 24, 2016)

Strongly agree with addition of glass/plexiglass cover instead of venting. Venting will increase evaporation. Our home is very dry in winter and just 2"x20" area that is not covered by glass top (to allow for tubes and such) on the 50 gal tank resulted in about 4gal/week evaporation, which in turn concentrates whatever is in the water. I created loose fitting cover for it from metal and just that action dropped evaporation to under 2gal/week. Similar will go in the other direction-if you add active venting you'll increase evaporation and even cool the tank, making the heater to work more.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry I can't post any pictures cause I'm on a mobile phone and at home I have a smart TV. I can text you the picture and you can post it for me if you like zimmy.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Photo posted for CSchmidt


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you getting the water on your cabinet along the length of the panel or on the sides where the ridges are?


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Mostly along the ridges and


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The foam strip I mentioned should help address the problem. You should still have a vent for the canopy also.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok I will get of that.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Where should I put it? Front back or sides? How many?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

It should go along the sides to conform to the ridges. One package should be enough.

This is what the item you're looking for looks like. If you can't find one, I'm sure you could cut one from some foam.


----------

